# Chard



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2010)

Destemmed and crushed and then pressed the Chardonnay today as they came in yesterday. Never really saw Chard grapes before and was surprised at the size of the actual grapes. Not much bigger then the Champagne grapes they sometimes ell in the grocery stores. They tasted great! Brix was 21.5, Ph was 3.58 and TA was .65 which I adjusted up to .75 and brought the Ph down to 3.46. Got to finally break in the Crusher and press and the ph meter all at once. All went well but I didnt take many pics as I was under a severe time restraint with family over from NC and lots of errands to run. Barely had time to get this in not to mention I have never used any of this equipment so eachwas a learning curve.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2010)

Beautiful grapes and crusher/de-stemmer!

What did you get the fresh grapes from?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2010)

I got the grapes from a local wine supply store called Maltose Express which is actually pretty famous as the owners have made a few books on Beer making that sell in just about every supply store on Earth. Clone Brews and Beer Captured. And of coarse I got the crusher/destemmer and press from George!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2010)

Grown local or shipped all the way from CA?

Are you going to do an MLF? Its funny on our winery road trip this Summer, no one in CA is doing MLF anymore, but all the wineries in WA were still doing MLF and cranking out the buttery flavored chard.


----------



## jeepbabe (Sep 19, 2010)

I can't wait to follow your Chardonnay progress Wade. How exciting for you! That is so cool!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2010)

Im not taking this years batch through MLF nor will it get oaked. Im not a bog fan of oaked whites but will do MLF on next years batch of Chard, this year Im looking for a fruity Chard. In the next week or 2 Ill get my Petite Syrah grapes and that will go through MLF and get oaked.


----------



## Scott B (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks Great!!!!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Sep 19, 2010)

Okay, my first thought when I saw the title was "he's making wine out of Swiss Chard? That's unusual...."



Grapes look good. How many pounds is that?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 19, 2010)

Have fun working with all the stuff Wade. Did you wash the grapes or something? I see water spots all over the C/D. You are adventurous- I would have just used those grapes with the numbers you had- pretty darned good.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2010)

I washed the crusher destemmer first as I havent used it yet and it was in my furnace room where some soot gets in there right around the furnace. Thats getting replaced probably in the next few months when I put an addition on to the back of the house and while pouring the footings Ill have them pour me a crush pad! I had all the stuff and felt like playing a bit but didnt want to go to far. When i checked the numbers I really wanted to leave them but also really needed the practice using the PH meter!
3 lugs was 108 lbs Tony which yielded 6.75 gallons pre fermentation so hopfuly when all is said and done I should be at 6.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking good buddy..Need more picturs though..you did remember that we like lots of pictures didint you


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2010)

I will take another pic tomorrow of it in primary. Its sizzling away nicely with Cotes Des Blanc in my wine cellar where its 66*. I had it at 75* while the yeast starter was getting going and for about 3 hours after I addd it to get it going good first.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 19, 2010)

looking good there Wade!


----------



## robie (Sep 20, 2010)

Wade said:


> In the next week or 2 Ill get my Petite Syrah grapes and that will go through MLF and get oaked.




I think Petite Syrah is about my favorite wine. I am religated to commercial McMannis and Bogle until I get to make my own. Please start a topic on your PS adventure, as I am very interested in making it next year.

Great news that your new equipment has worked out so well. Congrats on a fine purchase; it all should give you years of great service.


----------



## robie (Sep 20, 2010)

Wade, a question - Can your crusher be adjusted to only destem but not crush?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2010)

This is pretty darn active for 66* and Cotes Des Blanc!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 21, 2010)

Dang, it sure is buddy...Looking might good !!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2010)

Gots to rack my Chard tomorrow as it went dry already! .994 in 4 days in 66* temps with Cotes Des Blanc! Thats a record for me and I really didnt want it to ferment so fast, hopefully it retained the fruitiness I was looking for.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 23, 2010)

You sure it wasn't 86 degrees in there!



Thats incredible!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2010)

Its not what I was expecting at all. Usually Cotes Des Blanc is hard or just takes time to get going and just sits there sizzling nice and easy. Maybe I just found the thing that Cotes Des Blanc likes better. I usually dont use CDB in cool ferments as Ive been afraid it would stop so usually use Premier Cuvee or Champagne but strayed and experimented this time, not what I wanted to happen but hopefully it retained the fruitiness that I wanted.


----------



## robie (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Wade,

I never got a response from you about whether or not your new crusher can be adjusted to not crush the grapes at all and only destem.

If it must crush, can it be adjusted to just slightly pop open the grapes?

I am interested, as I have been reading about professional Pinot Noir wine makers fermenting whole grapes and am wondering if George's crusher can destem only.

Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a similar crusher/ destemmer to Wade's (only different colors)and as far as I can tell, it is not adjustable- if it is, I would like to know how. I run everything through it. My Marquette passed a lot of whole grapes through it so I believe it is set to do average grapes just fine. The first batch of Marquette today had still intact berries when I pressed.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 25, 2010)

Dancer, I did not see any adjustment on it but must say it did a good job of crushing almost every single Chardonnay grape and they were pretty small which surprised me as I have never seen the Chard grapes before but I was reassured that they were proper size by a few friends.


----------



## robie (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Appleman/Wade,
I don't know I would ever try fermenting uncrushed grapes, but was just curious if it could be done with that crusher.


----------

